# Hello everyone I am new!



## (^0^)_OMG_(^0^) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, how you guys doing just pop in to say hi, this is what i did to my Antec900. 
My original post was in Bit-tech.net  

Outlook express







Interior quick view






Rock solid - heart touching ( to me  )


----------



## btarunr (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow, submit this thing here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/edit.php?id=-1

More pics welcome. Nice paint/print. I also realised how well spaced-out a P5Q Pro was.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 12, 2008)

Holy god!  

That makes my case mod that i'm doing at the minute seem VERY week in comparison.

sadness.

ps welcome to the forum!


----------



## (^0^)_OMG_(^0^) (Sep 12, 2008)

@btarunr: The board you look actually is a P5N32 E SLI PLUS. As i said this pic is like 4 months old so the board was replace. But P5Q still do a nice job it look pretty much the same atm. Thanks for your comment.

@Whitelotus: Thanks Lotus, this was done with the help of my friend, he help me do the finish touch (Layout edit - color correction & mixing - buff) for the painting otherwise it would not look like this. Thanks alots for your comment


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, very very nice!


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2008)

nice rig, lol at the twisty yellow sata cable.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow , really nice paint

is that Xigmatek s-1283 RS ?


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 13, 2008)

ohhhh..pretty.. can i pet it?
Welcome to TPU


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 13, 2008)

you case modders are an inspiration to a guy like me, who didn't even have a PC 8 months ago ever in his life.  So I'm always learning stuff looking at others and on forums like these .


----------



## (^0^)_OMG_(^0^) (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i am building another rigs atm, and will scratch build a home for it as soon as i got everything together. 

All your positive comment sure a boost!!!


----------



## X800 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello and Welcome TPU 
Nice work with your case.


----------



## EiSFX (Sep 13, 2008)

(^0^)_OMG_(^0^) said:


> Thanks everyone, i am building another rigs atm, and will scratch build a home for it as soon as i got everything together.



Scratch yikes don't even say that word around that case sweet paint man very good work keep it up man


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't know what to say about the paintjob.. other than beautiful 
Very nice that the interior is painted aswell.
See that you are also a Razer/ATi/AMD user   

And welcome!!!


PS: Did you do the paintjob (exterior) yourself? I'm looking for a skilled artist...


----------



## theJesus (Sep 18, 2008)

Not only is this an amazing mod to begin with, but it's also the first Antec 900 I've seen that truly sticks out from all the other 900's.

edit:  And welcome to TPU!


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

Amazing work and welcome to TPU.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, welcome, seems you made a splash with that system, top Notch...
look forward to your posts.


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 19, 2008)

sick case man!!! welcome to tpu.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd do your case mate  welcome to tpu


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome to TPU, very clean case. Excellent


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, very nicely done. Makes me want to take my rig and ...


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Sep 19, 2008)

holy crap looks wicked..welcome to tpu


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 19, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Not only is this an amazing mod to begin with, but it's also the first Antec 900 I've seen that truly sticks out from all the other 900's.
> 
> edit:  And welcome to TPU!



Dittos from SK-1


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

DUDE! if you truly did that. than awesome amazing work


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 19, 2008)

like wow i want ...lol  well i have bigger things on my mind for the next years like i am taking a course atm that has refrigeration and air con and i am looking to making so sweet coolers maybe some phase change too i will be cooking with Refrigerant...lol


----------



## zithe (Sep 19, 2008)

Antec 900 is butt ugly. This one is awesome.
Great mod. Reminds me of 'The Van', except there are no fairies and tigers.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to TPU !!!

Very nice case and cable management is pristine. 2 questions however...

why don't you have your cpu heatsink exhaust directly out the back? do motherboard components get in the way? Also you list your PSU as only 500 watts. Thats some beefy hardware you've got there; have you noticed any stress on the power supply?


----------



## pjladyfox (Sep 19, 2008)

That has got to be one of the more impressive paint jobs I've seen recently. How the heck did you the the graphics on there? Did you hand paint them or were they vinyl decals of some kind?

Love how clean the interior looks as well since I know from first-hand experience how much a challenge doing cable management in that beast is. Welcome to TPU forums as well.


----------



## (^0^)_OMG_(^0^) (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your great comments, i was away on business trip so did not have time to reply all.

@Apocolypse007: I turn the heatsink that way so i could take the advantage of the big ass top fan its 24cm. .

And no my computer have no problem with the CM 500W, its doing a fine job feeding me hungry system. However i would love to have something of 1000W cos i am going 4870x2 soon .

@pjladyfox: Yes this is all airbrush on man, took me couple of time to re-sand tho cos i mess it up on few first attemp. Specially the top panel where the text seat, took me 5days to figure out how to do it nicely. !

Again Thanks Guy, i am in Singapore atm ( company business ) should be back to VietNam soon so i can start my scratch build project ( something with water cool this time ) 

Peace


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 20, 2008)

Hope you stay around here long.. welcome!


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 20, 2008)

(^0^)_OMG_(^0^) said:


> Again Thanks Guy, i am in Singapore atm ( company business ) should be back to VietNam soon so i can start my scratch build project ( something with water cool this time )



That case is begging to have some water cooling in it  cant wait to see what you do next man!


----------



## theJesus (Sep 20, 2008)

That is seriously awesome that you airbrushed that , if you were here, I'd give you some of these donuts that I just bought


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 20, 2008)

theJesus said:


> That is seriously awesome that you airbrushed that , if you were here, I'd give you some of these donuts that I just bought



You meen the 5 donuts for 5000 people not counted the wimen and children?


----------



## theJesus (Sep 20, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> You meen the 5 donuts for 5000 people not counted the wimen and children?



?, ya lost me there


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 20, 2008)

welcome to TPU 

Great looking case there, friend!


----------

